# Problem painting Lowe's pre-finished trim



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The main thing you're doing wrong is assuming.....:whistling2:

Prefinished means exactly that, it's finished and ready to install.
Preprimed means it's primed and ready to be finished with a topcoat.

Obviously the paint you chose is incompatible with the existing finish, so
the choice now is either return the trim and buy preprimed, or prime your prefinished with a good bonding primer so it will accept the topcoat. Zinsser Bullseye 123 will work fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep 1-2-3 should bond and allow any topcoat you want. Personally, I've used this stuff in wet areas to prevent rotting and never had any issues painting it. Of course the paint did not also come from Lowes. I usually use P&L Accolade or Davis Perfection. Neither of them has ever really need primer to coat this stuff.


----------



## Lazy_Jake (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok thanks!


----------

